
Show HN: Goto: CLI for teleporting with your terminal - catears
https://github.com/CatEars/goto
======
Annatar
You really should learn how to use pushd and popd in your shell.

------
natmaka
Is it similar to z ( [https://github.com/rupa/z](https://github.com/rupa/z) )?
If so, why is it better?

~~~
catears
Hi, thanks for asking!

It is a bit similar to z, I actually looked a bit at autojump
([https://github.com/wting/autojump](https://github.com/wting/autojump))
before working on goto, which is quite similar to z. Z keeps track of where
you have been and guesses where you want to go (I haven't tried it, but it
probably is good). Goto works more like bookmarking where you can bookmark a
single location and then later jump to it. I guess I would say goto and z
solve the same problem but goto doesn't guess where you want to go, instead
you have to enter the folders you want to use manually.

The reason I developed goto was to use profiles. Sometimes I want a certain
set of locations to jump (and autocomplete) to. And other times I want a
different set of locations to jump to. Profiles in goto solve this by allowing
you to switch between them.

------
gregjor
ctrl-R ?

------
edmanet
cd ~

cd -

~~~
catears
?

It's not just about going to your home folder...

